# I have my first real Photoshoot on Sunday. Ohhhh jeez.



## DoshKel (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha yea, I have a girl that wants to do a photo shoot on Sunday. The thing is, this is my first one and she wants hair and make up ideas. I have some ideas, but i'm not confident in them. First... let me say what the ideas are:

Classy- Red dress, high heal type stuff. She is beautiful, and has tanned skin, dark hair, ect... so I think a red dress and black high heals would be great. I'm thinking of going downtown and getting sort of a classy, street type photographs. 

Tough looking- There is this junkyard by me that has these awesome old hot rods. I was thinking of going down there and telling her to dress up in sort  of a tough girl outfit (jeans, jean jacket, cut up shirts), and having her act like shes working on the motors (greasy, bandanas, tools and stuff like that). Also maybe throw in some high heals on the tough girl look though for cool irony?

Regular studio shoot- I was also thinking of telling her to come over and take some shots of her in my garage. I could throw up a white sheet, get a chair in there, a reflector and do like a normal shoot. Tell her to maybe wear some fanshionable dress down type clothing. 

So what do you guys think of that? Do they sound corny?

The other thing is that my equipment is pretty lacking. I've got an Xti, a 50mm 1/8, the kit lense, a external flash w/ E-TTL cord and softbox and this computer for editing. I'm going to try and borrow a tripod, but i'm not sure that will happen. Is this going to be a problem?

And the last thing i'm concerned about is money. She is a friend of mine, and actually my boss at the store I work in, so I feel like I shouldn't ask her for any money. Is this ok haha? Is my logic right?

Anyway i'm really excited, and i'm totally down to do this. I can't wait really. Thanks for any advice you guys have!


----------



## craig (Oct 24, 2008)

Man; that is a huge undertaking. I would sit down with your friend and discuss every single aspect of the shoot from beginning to end. For example: 2-3pm street shoot hair makeup. 3 to 4pm shoot time in the shadows with fill flash. Think "Sex and the City" mostly full body with environment. Do not be afraid to look at fashion mags or Model Mayhem for inspiration. I would also recruit at least 2 friends to assist. A tripod is the least of your worries. In situations like this it is very limiting. Do concern yourself with card space and battery power. Not to mention the million technical aspects of the shoot. Be sure to post the results.

I would shoot it TFP. If she has money; then do not turn it down. Generally these kind of jobs are real portfolio builders. Just make sure she signs a contract stating it is a TFP deal. TFP is actually the same as money. Plus you will need to cover your butt if things go south.

Love & Bass


----------



## colinrayner (Oct 25, 2008)

No advice cos I haven't done it, but just the *'best of luck*'.

Let us see what you get 

Colin.


----------

